# Fe-second vs. Fe-last?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

AimfortheBrain said:


> Can you explain what you mean by this? Like, how do ExFJs appear rational in comparison to IxFJs who are irrational. Also, I know you're using the terms "rational" and "irrational" in terms of the cognitive functions (Si is subjective/irrational, Fe is objective/rational), but how would you tell the difference between ExFJs and IxFJs in real time?


Rational means taking information that predates a judgement, information that predates either ethic or logic judgement. Irrational is instead entertaining the mind with a lot of information before knowing whether it is good or not, its information that predates a judgement, thus it is isn't "rationalized".


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'll leave all the Fe/Ti stuff to those who're willing and able to write lots but how can you go from thinking yourself Ni dom to not using Ni at all @Ice Ghost? Surely you'd be an ISTP if Ti>Fe...


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

When I compare Se to Ni or Fe to Ti, I have no idea which I use more.
But comparing Ni to Ti, I tend towards Ti and comparing Se to Fe, I tend towards Se.
So I conclude Fe is inferior. (As I am no extravert.)

On the other hand I could be an INFJ who prefers her inferior Ti/Se...

But anyway, I recommend comparing Ti with your introverted perceiving function and Fe with your extraverted perceiving function, since that's where conflict also is.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> Rational means taking information that predates a judgement, information that predates either ethic or logic judgement. Irrational is instead entertaining the mind with a lot of information before knowing whether it is good or not, its information that predates a judgement, thus it is isn't "rationalized".


Rational means that a judgement already exists so you don't have to take in information to figure it out, whereas irrational will take in a lot of information and then form its own conclusion based? Is that what you're saying?

And how would an IxFJ be irrational and an ExFJ be rational? How can you tell which is which?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

ENFJs and INFJs are actually not very similar, contrary to popular stereotypes (I would compare INTJs and INFJs any time over ENFJs and INFJs, actually (of course, I prolly just got some major LOLs out of people with addictions to internet stereotype drivel in saying this). The difference in thinking between these types is rather large, actually (the INFJs definitely tend to have a strong inner nerd drive from what I've seen (they seem to rationalize Fe toward Ti a lott or Ti toward Fe), while the ENFJs are just a lot more repressed in thinking (not that they can't think well, but Jung explains this well in depth about Fe doms - they tend to have a noticeable disconnect from their own thinking that might emerge in some peculiar ways) and tend to have a rather vicious relationship with it at times. J dominance and P dominance, to Jung, seemed to constitute some of the greatest differences and misunderstandings between the types, which MBTI 100% never comes near getting into (because it defeats the point of their model's set-up). For anyone to really get what I'm getting at, you pretty much have to throw every MBTI and JCF stereotype you can remember in the garbage, I'm not even kidding. I'm speaking of thinking as in, defining reasons and purposes toward the ego - NOT logical reasoning toward stuff put out by intellectual institutions (e.g. math, philosophy, analysis of anything, etc.).


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> ENFJs and INFJs are actually not very similar, contrary to popular stereotypes (I would compare INTJs and INFJs any time over ENFJs and INFJs, actually (of course, I prolly just got some major LOLs out of people with addictions to internet stereotype drivel in saying this). The difference in thinking between these types is rather large, actually (the INFJs definitely tend to have a strong inner nerd drive from what I've seen (they seem to rationalize Fe toward Ti a lott or Ti toward Fe), while the ENFJs are just a lot more repressed in thinking (not that they can't think well, but Jung explains this well in depth about Fe doms - they tend to have a noticeable disconnect from their own thinking that might emerge in some peculiar ways) and tend to have a rather vicious relationship with it at times. J dominance and P dominance, to Jung, seemed to constitute some of the greatest differences and misunderstandings between the types, which MBTI 100% never comes near getting into (because it defeats the point of their model's set-up). For anyone to really get what I'm getting at, you pretty much have to throw every MBTI and JCF stereotype you can remember in the garbage, I'm not even kidding. I'm speaking of thinking as in, defining reasons and purposes toward the ego - NOT logical reasoning toward stuff put out by intellectual institutions (e.g. math, philosophy, analysis of anything, etc.).


my mom is an INFJ and my sister ENFJ they are a lot more similar, I seem to relate more to ENTJs, they think in the same way. Fe and Ti makes a big difference with regards to reasoning and communication. However at the same time people seem to judge from their personal experiences and those are hard to argue on.

we had this discussion in that thread isn't it now that I remember


----------

